# gettin' the kids out - 4/10



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Well done sir!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Never been a big fan of trout, at least out of the waters down here. That looks good though! Butter and a little seasoning? Any lemon or lime?

Nice pix Cheers!


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

I ate my first sea trout last week.  Caught a couple nice keepers in the 10,000 islands.  I liked it.  The rum I had with it wasn't bad either! [smiley=40s.gif] 

Nice pics. I like to see family fishing trips.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Fine report there captain. That grill spread looks fantastic too.
Got to try me one of those Red Stripes this weekend to see what it's all about.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks fella's, it was a fun day showing them kids a style of fishing they haven't been exposed too. 

As fer eatin' them trout they don't freeze too well. So they're best cooked up fresh off the hoof and/or after being iced down all day. This time I just sprinkled a little creole seasoning over the butter slices and a smattering of sea salt crystals for good measure, but I'll eat em' any ole way you can think to cook em'.  

Jason, the red stripe lager rock's, esp after a battling the elements and listening to early teen banter all day on the water.  I haven't had any in a lot of years and don't see them very often either. When I was getting cold cuts for the kid's lunch Sat night I made a lap down the beer isle and low and behold, there they were and on sale too, $9.99 for a 12 pack.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

great post. it looks like trey is getting very good with the photos.

.... and thanks for the bbq pics, im hungry now!


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Great post and u banked a ton of good karma with that trip.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sure looks like that trip was a lot of fun!  Good job showing them the ropes Eric. Nice to see you posting reports again and catching em up on the long rod too. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

As for eating trout, that's my son's favorite fish, so I'll keep one for him every once in awhile, but personally I find them a little soft texture wise.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Great post and u banked a ton of good karma with that trip.


Dan, I hope you're right, we're headed down to Everglades National Park this weekend to fish those central gulf rivers. We're hoping to bump into a few of those big tarpon Capt LeMay has been stirring up down there. Kinda' of a preamble to the tarpon season up around our home waters.   

It'll be another kid thing too though, so hopefully the Karma will be overwhelming by the end of that trip.   Me, Trey and another 14yr old friend that lives down in Naples will be with us. They both know prime time (first and last light) will be all about me getting a fly in front of some tarpon or any other time where they're showing, but otherwise it's more about the kids again.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> As for eating trout, that's my son's favorite fish, so I'll keep one for him every once in awhile, but personally I find them a little soft texture wise.


yeah, they are soft and can be more so if not iced down immediately, which is why they're not so good after being frozen either. The flesh just gets too mushy, unless you're mashing it up into some sort of fish cake thing.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like the fellas had a blast! WTG Dad...
The after-party looked like fun too...
PS: Tell Trey to stay out of the pasture...  
Dave

( Good luck with the tarpon)


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

great report, you guys seem to be on the fish from the last couple reports you've posted. Keep the reports coming


----------

